# Homosassa groupers



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Had a great offshore trip this past saturday with my buddy Zach at Homosassa Offshore charters and he put us on the fish. we drove around to probably 6 different spots for a nice limit of red grouper ajs, and a ton of gags that we released. if yall are ever in the area you should give him a call. he does both inshore and offshore charters http://bcbfishing.com/


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice mess of fish!!!


----------

